
Mozilla Labs: Towards Browse-Based Browsing with Home Dash - mbrubeck
http://mozillalabs.com/prospector/2011/01/26/towards-browse-based-browsing-with-home-dash/
======
twodayslate
They should finish working and polish up Ubiquity before they move onto
this... Ubiquity was really nice.

------
chapel
While the idea behind this is very cool, I find the actual interface to be
appalling and overly complicated. Also the usage of things doesn't seem as
natural as they make it out to be. At this point most people have used
browsers so trying to reinvent them in this style is the wrong way. Though I
admit that with some time and polish it could be better (as with most things).

------
supermetroid
Would it be possible to recreate something like this as a Chrome extension?

~~~
MichalBures
I doubt that. From what I know Chrome has no skinning support. The only thing
extensions can do is to add button/icon next to/into address bar. So unless
Google decides otherwise something like this won't be possible.

------
junkbit
I like the overlapping row of tab thumbnails at the top

